# Neck coolers and body coolers



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone seen those neck coolers around?

http://www.bodycool.tv/english.html

Also body coolers. Gah I hate this time of year. I'm not a fan of hot temps. Trying to find a way to keep cooler while in motion. Sure you can do the wet t-shirt or jump in the pool thing but does not work out well when you're working with other people.

It would be nice if the body cooler can be concealed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=10286&cat=2,42407

here ya go they have stores all over the place too, i havent used them personally but my dad swears by them


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

mrobson said:


> http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=10286&cat=2,42407
> 
> here ya go they have stores all over the place too, i havent used them personally but my dad swears by them


For some reason I keep thinking of the guy from Scooby Doo with the red scarf all the time.


----------

